# H21W (BAY9s) bulb alternatives



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

I can find plenty of sources that sell these bulbs in white but I am looking for an amber/orange bulb...or even better, an LED.
I bought my city light bulbs (H6W) from SuperBrightLEDs.com but I can not find the H21W fitment on their site.
This bulb is for the turn signal on Jetta OEM HIDs. I am going to remove the amber lense to show clear. With that, I need an amber bulb or LED to stay legal.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: H21W (BAY9s) bulb alternatives (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Are these the same ones?
http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk/de...teria=








I've got 2 pairs of these in my crappy Inpros from http://www.powerbulbs.com


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: H21W (Lams)*

Nope it is this bulb:








But I want an amber one or an amber/orange LED alternative.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: H21W (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I don't think you are going to find LEDs in that form factor that produce the same amount of light as a 21watt halogen bulb.
Don's Bulbs has a listing.


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: H21W (dennisgli)*

The link you posted takes me to their site listing for a BA9s. I need the BAY9s or P21W. The BA9s is the same fitment for the original city light bulb (H6W).
Maybe I can get another bulb housing to fit a readily available bulb and swap it out with the one in their now.
People have removed their orange lenses from the OEM HIDs so they must be running a colored bulb...I can't imagine anyone would want white turn signals..let alons considering they are non-legal for on road use.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: H21W (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Picky, picky - file one of the locating pins off







.


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: H21W (dennisgli)*

Thats what I did for the BA9s to fit into the city light socket. I will try with the BA9s I have now and see how it works. I was figuring the bulb had a different luminousity or something. I know very little about bulbs


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: H21W (1.8TWolfsberg)*

H21W are 21watts.
H6W are 6watts.
P21W is also 21watts but it's not a halogen bulb, has a bigger base and a larger, pear shaped glass bulb.


_Modified by dennisgli at 6:51 PM 11-21-2005_


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: H21W (BAY9s) bulb alternatives (1.8TWolfsberg)*

there are no replacement bulbs currently out for the H21w.


----------



## redlinin (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: H21W (Lasrsktr)*

so anywhere to buy the h21w bulb besides the audi dealership?


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: H21W (redlinin)*

cullen has some and they are very decent in quality.


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: H21W (dennisgli)*

im using amber LEDs from ultraleds.com. Its the cluster led one with 4 or 5 leds and it is bright and crisp. Only problem is that the wattage is off, and the computer therefore thinks the bulbs are out so it blinks very fast


----------

